# Stradic on a Star Rod...New Setup



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I picked up a Shimano Stradic 3000FJ today and mounted it on up to a Star Rods Stellar Lite 7' med 10-20# and spooled the whole thing up with 10# Suffix 832. My first impression is pretty good...the reel is super smooth but theres still a little bit of winding noise...I suppose that will disappear after I get her broken in. I have a little Hot Sauce on the way so when that gets here I'll rebuild the reel with the new lube. Today I was looking for Ladyfish to test out the new setup...I was about 200' out in the surf on the second bar waste deep throwing a gold spoon. I managed alot of bites but only hooked up with one skipjack. It took some getting used to with the braid on a light spinning setup. I have braid on my surf reels but I've never used it on anything else and I thing I was just pulling the hook out of the fish's mouth on the bite.

Has anyone else mounted a Stradic on the Star Rods? What was your experiance?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a Star Plasma 7' 10-17# with a Shimano Saros 4000F, I just got and will try out Monday which I can't wait. I love Star rods. I finally went to Shimano reels for the first time after banging my head up against the wall with penn reels.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've got a Battle 5000 on a 10' Tica tc2 that I use for the surf...the Battle is a sweet reel...absolutely worth the $109 I spent on it. It feels more solid than the stradic I just picked up but they're very different reels that Im using for very different applications. We'll see how the stradic holds up, but if you get the chance to try out the battle, I highly recommend it.

This is my first Star Rod...it feels pretty good. I'll have to see how I feel in 2 weeks or so.


----------

